# [Aporte] Controles Parecidos a los de labVIEW en Visual Studio 2010



## dinoelectro (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola amigos... estoy disenando unos controles para visual basic 2010.. la idea es hacer a que se asemejen a los de labVIEW...   por el momento solo tengo echo un Boton.. si pueden mejorarlo o colaborar con otros controles.. quedare muy agradecido...

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2012)

En su día hice un control de un depósito que se llenaba. Lo que no me acuerdo es donde lo tengo... si lo encuentro lo posteo. No usaba un bitmap; dibujaba en el form primitivas directamente así que era 100% escalable para cualquier resolución.


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 29, 2012)

aqui les dejo el programa en visual basic 2010



*Propiedades*

Status tipo booleana te permitira escribir o leer el estado on/off del control
Style te permitira cambiar la imagen del control
Text para poner una etiqueta al control
OnText para poner un mensaje cuando el boton esta en nivel "True"
OffText para poner un mensaje cuando el boton esta en nivel "False" 
Mode puede ser tipo 

"Toogle"
"Switch"  
"Indicador" 

*Eventos*

utiliza el evento valueChanged() para que el control haga algo en el momento que cambia de estado

*
Esta sujeto a toda clase de critica y sugerencias, por parte de ustedes amigos... saludos!!!*


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 29, 2012)

ASI va quedando la interface de un DAQ que estoy construyendo amigos...

a ver sus comentarios jeje


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 4, 2012)

aqui va evolucionando... he utlizado el software measurement studio de national instruments


----------



## lubeck (Abr 5, 2012)

Por aqui hay unos ya prefabricados  que yo he usado en un par de ocasiones... y son freeware


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 5, 2012)

gracias lubeck, ahora los reviso


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 7, 2018)

hola amigos estoy retomando el proyecto de construir un sistema scada con visual basic.net; para ello quisiera construir controles personalizados que tomen la forma de elementos comunes como botones, válvulas, tanques, medidores, leds, etc... tengo algunos controles ya diseñados y quisiera compartirlos con las personas que les interese el tema, me ayudan ?
buscando por la red encontre los advanced hmi, muy parecido a lo que deseo hacer... obviamente que sea mejor aun








Scooter dijo:


> En su día hice un control de un depósito que se llenaba. Lo que no me acuerdo es donde lo tengo... si lo encuentro lo posteo. No usaba un bitmap; dibujaba en el form primitivas directamente así que era 100% escalable para cualquier resolución.


Hola Scoter lo que propones es una gran idea, debido que las imágenes bitmap se degradan a medida que aumentan el tamaño


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2018)

Pfff hace un eón de aquello, más de una década.
Lo bueno para los que tenemos cierta edad, más bien dos edades, es la velocidad de los PCs actuales. Acostumbrado a los basics de 8bits un pentium 1 a 200MHz es instantaneo. Flipé bastante en aquel reencuentro con el basic.
Hoy en día que lo más cutre va por encima de 2GHz pues debería de ser más aún.

Es cuestión de buscar objetos fácilmente reproducibles, hice varios, uno de ellos era un tanque cilíndrico que para que pareciese perspectiva se dibujaba plano con dos elipses.
De parámetros pasabas el tamaño, el color del líquido y el porcentaje de llenado. Pintando un cono en la base sería un silo...
La función era de refresco visualmente instantaneo. Ahora debería de serlo más instantáneo. 
De todos modos si se hace un objeto, mejor, ese VB no tenía objetos, un método para pintar el silo y otro para actualizar que sólo ponga más o menos nivel si se hace con idea de que no pise un gráfico al otro queda muy bien visualmente y es muy rápido


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 8, 2018)

Justamente navegando en google encontre una pagina que explica como construir un un control muy parecido al que tu mencionas, el principal defecto que encuentro es que parpadea demasiado, debe ser porque abusa mucho de los colores con degradado... te dejo el link por si deseas revisarlo: https://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/33386.vb-net-control-chart.aspx


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2018)

Pues el mío no parpadeaba con un pentium1 a 200MHz.
También hay que ser un poco listo y solo refrescar cuando cambie el valor, si no cambia no.
No tenía degradado pero si efecto perspectiva.


----------

